# Transfert de données Mac à Mac



## Sacrebleu (16 Juillet 2010)

Salut,

Je voudrais récupérer mes données sur mon ancien iMac G5 de 2003 en les transférant sur mon tout nouvel iMac. Je compte utiliser un câble plat Firewire 400/800.

Problème: Mon ancien ordi est un peu malade. Lorsque je l'allume, il se bloque même pas atteint la vraie page de démarrage. Il reste bloqué sur une page grise avec la pomme au centre et l'indicateur circulaire de chargement. Rien ne se passe mis à part la ventilation qui commence à s'emballer au bout d'un certain temps.
On m'a conseillé d'appuyer sur la touche T quand j'allume la machine. Puis de brancher le câble.
Vous pensez que ça peut marcher?

PS: En fait, je suis un peu largué parce que je n'arrive même pas à identifier les raisons de la panne.


----------



## lepetitpiero (16 Juillet 2010)

c'est pas conseillé c'est même obligatoire d'appuyer sur la touche T au démarrage pour que ton ancien mac démarre en mode Target  ensuite il te faut utiliser l'assistant de migration  http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/transfertdecompte.html


----------



## Sacrebleu (19 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour le conseil, qui m'a permis d'avancer. Mais de nouveaux problèmes ont vu le jour lors de l'opération de préparation à la migration des données.

L'assistant migration est resté bloqué pendant une heure sur l'étape "Sélection des éléments à faire migrer". Il calculait le poids des éléments que j'ai sélectionnés. Mais rien ne se passait. Je suis alors sorti de l'assistant migration et ai ouvert l'utilitaire de disque pour vérifier si le disque avait des problèmes.
Là, rebelote, durée interminable de la vérification.

La procédure est-elle lente car le disque dur est chargé, ce que je ne peux affirmer, n'ayant pas d'élément de comparaison, ou bien le DD de mon ancien Mac a-t-il un sérieux problème?
Pendant 45 minutes de vérification, absolument rien ne se passait. J'ai voulu interrompre l'opération. Impossible.

J'ai donc quitté l'utilitaire "à la barbare".

J'ai voulu éjecter le disque. Impossible. Ca s'est terminé également "à la barbare".

Tout cela a duré en tout près de 3 heures. Le Mac cible était brûlant.


----------



## melaure (22 Juillet 2010)

Je pense en effet que le DD de ta vieille machine a un soucis ... 

Tu n'as pas un boitier externe ou un kit de connexion USB-IDE/SATA ?


----------



## Stalmicmac (22 Juillet 2010)

En mode target, tu peux faire monter ton vieux mac comme un disque dur et récupérer les fichiers que tu souhaites manuellement.

C'est une autre solution, mais elle devrait fonctionner sans problème, plutôt que d'utiliser l'assistant de migration qui ne permet pas de voir réellement ce qu'il va copier.

Si la copie plante, il te faut éteindre le mac (en mode target) par le bouton, l'arrêt est normalement très rapide, puisque le système n'est pas "booté".


----------

